# New rider struggling with heel side turn



## tartan123 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello guys,
I have been riding for a few seasons now. I think I have the toe side down, but I am have some issues getting on my heel side.

Here is a recent video of me snowboarding. 




I think my issue is I am not turning my head on my heel side turn. As a result, my bum sticks out and I am breaking at the waist. This causes me not hold my heel edge well and I find it difficult to go from heel to toe. 

Would love to get some critique and suggestions

Thanks


----------



## dbb (Jan 2, 2021)

When you'e compressing on the heal side edge your body is over the toe-side edge because your bums sticking out and you're bending that way. You need to keep your back straighter, not always leaning onto the toeside, and look where you want to go (this doesn't mean turning your shoulders). Get your weight more on the front foot when initiating the turn, as its the healside edge pressure that initiates it. If your weight is slightly back then theres less pressure on the front heelside edge. Basic body management stuff.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You want to squat, not bend at the waist. Also rotate or turn your head into the heelside turn. For a drill, use your leading hand and point to the center (point to the ground spot) of the turn with your index finger. You also need to get more dynamic...you are pretty stiff looking. Watch the creepy basement vid.


----------



## comofosho (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm still learning, but this video helped me with my turns more than any other I've found.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

comofosho said:


> I'm still learning, but this video helped me with my turns more than any other I've found.


Love this video. Seen it a few times here. the “dogshit” parts crack me up.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

You're not weighting your front foot to engage your side cut on either side. Turns start on the front foot. You're gonna catch some edges so be ready for that lol. But its best to learn good habits earlier than later where turning is concerned! Also what @wrathfuldeity said- Watch the video.

Squat in the beginning of the turns and expand toward the end. This will get you moving more dynamically.


----------

